# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  When was your last panic attack?

## Koalafan

Mine was a few days ago, I woke up completely freaked   :hide:

----------


## SmileyFace

Probably yesterday or today.

----------


## fordaisy

The other night. I haven't been feeling well and heat makes me anxious. I woke up feeling like I could not breath and my heart was racing. I took some magnesium and went back to bed. Sometimes I feel so miserable I wish I would not wake up and cross over in my sleep just to escape that horrible feeling.
 ::s:

----------


## pinkie

I have anxiety everyday all day and then panic rears its head usually everyday depends on what I am trying to do but not a full blown panic attack those are far worse and scary but I am not having fun with the anxiety all the time and not being able to do much.

----------


## Chantellabella

Full blown panic attack at my last place of employment. 

Occasional small panic attacks during this past summer because I was bordering on burnout even before the summer crazy schedule started. I had too much to do and not enough time to do it in.

----------


## Ironman

I had one a few weeks ago the morning of a presentation.  I ended up over presenting.  That's what I get - overpreparation.

----------


## Chloe

last full blown one was some point, mini one yesterday about being home alone thinking someone else was in the house despite me knowing that there was no one there, and then one this morning felt really hard to breath and like my heart was racing even though my pulse was normal

----------


## Rawr

This morning when I forgot my Cymbalta.

----------


## Koalafan

My last serious was was when I had some bad pizza, and I was left shaking for a long while after that. I've had some rises in anxiety since but depression has been a more pressing issue lately >_<

----------


## HoldTheSea

> My last serious was was when I had some bad pizza, and I was left shaking for a long while after that. I've had some rises in anxiety since but depression has been a more pressing issue lately >_<



PM me or Skype me if you need to talk  :Hug:

----------


## Antidote

I haven't had a really bad, full blown panic attack in a while, but about two weeks ago I had a moderate one. I needed to talk to a shop assistant about something, and as soon as I got in, it was busy, there were bright lights, and waiting was filling me with dread and anxiety, until it spilled into an anxiety attack and I decided to leave.

----------


## Koalafan

> PM me or Skype me if you need to talk



Thank you!!  :Hug:  My PM box is always open as well  ::): 





> I haven't had a really bad, full blown panic attack in a while, but about two weeks ago I had a moderate one. I needed to talk to a shop assistant about something, and as soon as I got in, it was busy, there were bright lights, and waiting was filling me with dread and anxiety, until it spilled into an anxiety attack and I decided to leave.



I have to be very careful with crowded places. It can go very wrong very quickly and I try to get any shopping done early in the morning (nothing like 8am wal-mart runs). Sorry you had to go through that  :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

Last week

----------


## Relle

Had a really scary one last night. I've been feeling good today though.

----------


## Koalafan

> Had a really scary one last night. I've been feeling good today though.



 :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## PinkButterfly

mild one when showering today but I stuck it out .

----------


## Relle

Having a mild yet very uncomfortable one right now.

----------


## Kimbra

Last night  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> Had a really scary one last night. I've been feeling good today though.



Glad you're doing better! Would you like to share the details on the attack?

----------


## Relle

> Glad you're doing better! Would you like to share the details on the attack?



Thank you  ::):  My panic attacks usually stem from intrusive thoughts but they also happen out of the blue from time to time. Sometimes, my mind will start to wander off to things that make me uncomfortable, usually past panic attacks, the thought of having another one, thinking I'm going to die,  etc. It's not until I'm freaking out that I'm finally aware of what I was thinking about if it did come from my thoughts. That's exactly what happened the other night. My panic attack from last night kinda happened out of nowhere.

My symptoms are always a racing, pounding heart, trembling, chills, and nail biting. It's a horrible feeling. My panic attacks usually last 10 to 30 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Thank you  My panic attacks usually stem from intrusive thoughts but they also happen out of the blue from time to time. Sometimes, my mind will start to wander off to things that make me uncomfortable, usually past panic attacks, the thought of having another one, thinking I'm going to die,  etc. It's not until I'm freaking out that I'm finally aware of what I was thinking about if it did come from my thoughts. That's exactly what happened the other night. My panic attack from last night kinda happened out of nowhere.
> 
> My symptoms are always a racing, pounding heart, trembling, chills, and nail biting. It's a horrible feeling. My panic attacks usually last 10 to 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Oiii that doesn't sound fun at all!

Do you have any "tricks" that work for you to help cope with them?

----------


## Relle

> Oiii that doesn't sound fun at all!
> 
> Do you have any "tricks" that work for you to help cope with them?



One thing that I have found that works for me is turning on some jazz when I start feeling anxious. One of my favorite songs to listen to is Blue in Green by Miles Davis. It calms me down a lot. Praying, drawing, or talking on the phone, if the person even picks up, also help me. If my panic attacks get unbearable, I usually just got take my klonopin and I'll calm down within 10 minutes.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I had one earlier today because I was triggered and had a flashback  ::(:

----------


## Member11

> I had one earlier today because I was triggered and had a flashback



 ::(:   :Hug:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> 



 :Hug:

----------


## Relle

Kinda having one right now  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I can't stop having them right now. I am so done with this shit.

----------


## Relle

> I can't stop having them right now. I am so done with this shit.



 :Hug:  I hope you are feeling well

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I hope you are feeling well



Thank you  :Hug:  I had a rough night. I hope you are well.

----------


## Koalafan

Just had one a few hours ago while waking up >_< slowly recovering though

----------


## L

Last night - not had one in years  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

We all have setbacks. Just consider it a small setback L. Don't assume it has to happen again.

----------


## Relle

Sorta having one right now 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> Sorta having one right now 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



((gentle hugs))

----------


## Relle

> ((gentle hugs))



thank you L, I feel like crap. I hate having anxiety 😩

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> thank you L, I feel like crap. I hate having anxiety 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Come to chat dear

----------


## Relle

> Come to chat dear



Unfortunately, I can't right now. I am away from home but I will be on once we get back

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> Unfortunately, I can't right now. I am away from home but I will be on once we get back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



That sounds good - I hope the panic settles. Nice slow deep breaths and remember you are safe <3

----------


## Relle

> That sounds good - I hope the panic settles. Nice slow deep breaths and remember you are safe <3



Thank you L 😊 it'll eventually subside

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

last friday

----------


## Koalafan

I had some caffeine yesterday and it triggered me big time and sent me into a depersonalization spell that lasted about 5 hours. Not a fan of those experiences. I guess my body can't let me have any fun ever  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> I had some caffeine yesterday and it triggered me big time and sent me into a depersonalization spell that lasted about 5 hours. Not a fan of those experiences. I guess my body can't let me have any fun ever



That stinks!! Does that often happen when you have caffeine?

----------


## Koalafan

> That stinks!! Does that often happen when you have caffeine?



Sadly yes!!  ::(:  I use to be quite the coffee addict but had to quit due to panick attacks and depersonalization that it was causing. Every once in awhile I'll dip my toe lightly in and see if I can handle it since I love coffee and the answer is sadly no  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> Sadly yes!!  I use to be quite the coffee addict but had to quit due to panick attacks and depersonalization that it was causing. Every once in awhile I'll dip my toe lightly in and see if I can handle it since I love coffee and the answer is sadly no



Aw that's too bad. I suppose there's always decaf.  :XD:

----------


## HypnoticTrance

October of last year. Saw something which shocked me, entered a state of psychosis, my heart started pounding at a frighteningly fast pace (and there was a sharp, strong pain it it) and I started gagging. I got up to go to the bathroom to throw up. Unfortunately, before I was to throw up I fainted, bashing my head hard into either the sink or floor. I woke up in a puddle of my own blood, not knowing what the hell had happened. My first thought was that I had been attacked. After some of the haziness wore off, I figured out what had happened and it scared the [BEEP] out of me. After about 15 minutes of tending to my wound, I woke up my landlord and got them to drive me to the hospital where I had docs put 10 staples in my head. Here's the damage I was left with:

Busted Up.jpg

Unfortunately, I'm now left with a scar that isn't as subtle as I'd like. I may have to explore cosmetic options in the (somewhat distant) future. My sister is convinced I could get it fixed up quite nicely for just as little as $500, which honestly doesn't seem like much to me. I'd pay that in a heartbeat to even _slightly_ diminish it. I'm no fan of scars . . . they mess with my OCD.

----------


## Ironman

Last Wednesday......long-term issues with people popped up again.  First time in a long time, too.

----------


## fetisha

2 hours ago

----------


## Otherside

Last Thursday. In public. During a presentation. 

Thanks a fucking lot anxiety. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm sorry Otherside  ::(:  I completely fail when it comes to presentations. It's something I have never, ever once done well....just know you're not alone.

I think my last big panic attack was triggered during a flashback of the night my ex passed away. Those panic attacks have happened so often, esp during the year after, that I've lost count of how many times.

I had a small one walking into a store last week, to get ready for our biggest client's visit. I'm usually OK when I'm at work, so Idk what in the hell triggered that...just stress I guess.

----------


## L

It's coming on. 
Breath god dammit....

----------


## L

here comes another

----------


## Lunaire

> here comes another



How are you doing?  :Hug:

----------


## fetisha

sunday

----------


## unpopularbugs

Last Friday

----------


## Relle

Having a slight one right now but I've been having them everyday since Sunday  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> Having a slight one right now but I've been having them everyday since Sunday



I hope you're able to find some peace from them soon. ( ; _ ; )/~~~

----------


## fetisha

last tuesday

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a small one before the conference call at work yesterday. But all went well. I survived.

----------


## Conceda

I was never diagnosed of that but sometimes I have fear of something that I don't understand.

----------


## fetisha

last monday

----------


## 1

Years ago

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got pretty close to a panic attack during the hurricane here, at one point.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm on the verge of a panic attack now. Just took a relaxing pill. So scared. My dog does not know how to swim. I can't eat or drink. Just frozen.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I'm on the verge of a panic attack now. Just took a relaxing pill. So scared. My dog does not know how to swim. I can't eat or drink. Just frozen.



You will get through it all. You are very smart person. Follow your own advice to others. What would you be saying to them right now? That is what you have to tell yourself. I know it not easy there right now. Things will probably get worse over night. But you know what is on the way. Imagine you telling me how to cope in that situation. What would you be telling me to do? Try and stay strong my friend. Will be thinking about you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I agree. I know this may seem like impossible advice but try to stay calm, as calm as you can. Try to remember the advice you gave me when Hurricane Harvey was in Houston. Stay safe. Don't panic. Have a safe room to go to just in case. Try to watch the weather every once in a while (even though it might make you anxious) just so that you can stay informed of what's going on....you need to know what's going on. Take care of yourself, try to stay calm and stay safe. (((hugs))) to you.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thank you so much. I’m just reading these comments now. Panic attacks are so scary and you both gave me great advise.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been having small attacks, all morning. We celebrated Christmas last night with family. I took my kids home a couple of hours later and my mom had a seizure, and then woke up, then passed out. She's back in the hospital after being in ICU last week. No one knows what's going on. My sister and I....everyone.....is scared. 

No can get even get ahold of a fuqing doctor. Is very, very frustrating. The nursing staff is a skeleton crew cos of the holiday of course. My dad is raising all kinds of hell trying to get a doc, he has pissed off everyone, all the staff.

And of course my dad isn't allowing visitors. Fuq that I'm going up there a little bit later. I just talked to my sister and she is, too. She was crying, just hysterical. My aunt was hysterical. From what I heard, last night was of course very, very scary. After the seizure she was out for a few minutes, they couldn't get her back to consciousness again and had to call an ambulance.

Anyway Merry Fuqing Christmas. Hug the ones you love.

----------


## Ironman

Tonight - I have been procrastinating.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

this morning

----------


## Ironman

Last night - I had to lead a men's group and only one person had showed up by 6:30pm.  The other people arrive within 5 minutes of start time.

I had to pray - He got me through it!

----------


## Relle

Kinda having one now

----------


## Cuchculan

> Kinda having one now



Think of the many times you have had one in the past. You have always managed to get over it. It has always passed. This will pass too. Focus on your breathing. Try and keep it nice and steady. In through the nose and out through the mouth. Pick any item in the room you are in. Focus on that. The shape of it. How heavy you think it might weigh. The colours of it. The smells. Just take your mind off of yourself and thinking inwardly. After a few minutes you should feel things begin to go back to normal. Easy to write from here. Harder when you are having an attack. Believe in yourself. That this is something you can do.

----------


## fetisha

4 hours ago lol

----------


## Otherside

Three hours ago.  ::(: 

I'd not had to deal with one for a while.

----------


## fetisha

Yesterday

----------


## fetisha

last Saturday

----------


## thebanktella1

Few hours ago hate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

yesterday

----------


## PinkButterfly

Everyday I have Anxiety and some days I have Panic attacks that are horrible!! I am usually triggered but sometimes they come out of the blue . I have accepted that I will never be free of the mental health issues I have.. Carson Daly said it well - Its How I am Hardwired.... I agree with him . 

Hope you all one day never know how this stuff feels anymore.

----------


## Relle

> Everyday I have Anxiety and some days I have Panic attacks that are horrible!! I am usually triggered but sometimes they come out of the blue . I have accepted that I will never be free of the mental health issues I have.. Carson Daly said it well - Its How I am Hardwired.... I agree with him . 
> 
> Hope you all one day never know how this stuff feels anymore.



I'm sorry Tye  ::(:  I know exactly how you feel. I've been some mild anxiety attacks lately myself. I've just accepted them as well. I don't like they way they feel but I guess like that quote, that's how I'm hardwired. Things will get better one day, though

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hi Relle,

Yes things do get better over time then yes sometimes relapse I have had anxiety since I was a child but back then I didn't know what it was that made me feel like I did.. I now know but my Panic was triggered by a Medicine that my ex Family doctor said I needed to take so I did then several weeks went by and BAM full blown panic attack but I had no clue what it was I thought I was having a stroke and Hubby called the Squad the Doc at the ER said it was the med and gave me more meds so since 2000 Its been up and down and along with the Panic and Anxiety I developed Agorphobia .   

I can have some days there is hardly any anxiety but never completely gone I am on edge waiting I believe and my Physical Health is not helping. 

I have left my house 1 time in 7 Months to get my license renewed even though I don't drive I just did not want that to be taken away from me also so I put on a wig and off we went I was in my Wheelchair and passed the eye exam and went out feeling awesome!!  

I will add that what Helps me is Christian Music, Praying, Keeping my hands busy doing whatever like coloring, being online, on the phone, messing with my wigs LOL... seriously and my jewelry and facebook talking to others helping them and them helping me.  I love being silly and laughing . I love good Movies but No Scary ones!! lol   Drinking Ice water, eating Chocolate lol..  I watch out the window a lot since we moved I hadn't seen the Sun set in 20 years !! Love it!! I set outside and take photos. I LOVE KARAOKE lol there is a channel just for that so I bought Mics that have the speakers in them and more very cool even if I can not sing a LICK HAHAHAA !! 

I miss my Mom and my Furbaby Link it has been rough but as time goes on I am getting better but some days it hits really hard .  I know with my whole heart that I will see them in Heaven.  God is Good!! 

Hugs and Prayers Relle , Believe in yourself and know no matter what You will come through this !!!
God Bless
Ramona

----------


## Ironman

yesterday and all weekend!  ::(: 

I haven't had it this bad in months.  I had to go back up in medications, too.  I hope to go back down to where I was.

----------


## fetisha

an hour ago

----------


## fetisha

about 30 minutes go  ::'(:

----------


## fetisha

earlier today around 11 or noon

----------


## Ironman

Two days ago, about 4:40pm - fear of running into people I don't want to be around (real life)  ::

----------


## PinkButterfly

Panic Attacks are back and I am trying to work on what is causing them !!! My heart rate keeps shooting up and freaking me out !! I had been doing so good and then BOOM !! I Had gotten a puppy and was stressing out over my health and taking care of her and then money and my hubby.. so I am guessing this all triggered my anxiety and then started the panic attacks again.. I did return the puppy and I miss her so bad I only had her for a week   ::(:  but I am heartbroken .. I am also dealing with losing my dad and my furbaby and then not having my mom , my step dad and my brother around.. I am so broken and scared ? I can not believe I am back to the drawing board once again !!! I know what all I need to do but I am not doing them like I should be with my mental health and my physical health and I freaking hate not being able to drive or walk anymore !!! so sorry I am venting and distracting myself here... Hope you are all doing better than I am !

----------


## fetisha

an hour ago.. I think

----------


## Relle

I wouldn’t call mine a full on panic attack but I’ve had some mild anxiety attacks here and there, the most recent one I think yesterday if I can recall. Haven’t had a full panic attack in awhile, thank God.

----------


## fetisha

An hour ago

----------


## Relle

Yesterday evening when I got home from work, I had a quick one but it came on pretty strong

----------


## CeCe

today  ::(:

----------


## fetisha

This morning

----------


## Relle

Had a nasty one yesterday

----------


## CeCe

> Had a nasty one yesterday



Feeling better today?

----------


## Relle

> Feeling better today?



Hey there, sorry for the late reply, I've been feeling better  ::):  thanks for asking  ::):

----------


## Relle

> A couple hours ago  I keep dreaming of horrific scenes.



Awww I hope you're feeling better, scary dreams are no fun

----------


## Relle

Kinda having a mild one right now

----------


## Wishie

:raining:  today

----------


## ConstellationStudies

This morning around 6 am.. my ex messaged me and I thought I had him blocked on all social media  ::(:

----------


## Wishie

> This morning around 6 am.. my ex messaged me and I thought I had him blocked on all social media



 :group hug:

----------


## Cassie

Last night lasted about 20 minutes I paced my living room cried showered used lavender body wash  and squeezed my stress ball to get through it and put my phone down and fell asleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Yesterday. I'm accustomed to high anxiety but Panic attacks....not fun at all.

----------


## fetisha

January 31st

----------


## Relle

Had one earlier today at work

----------


## Relle

Yesterday evening, worst one I've had in awhile.

----------


## Relle

Not really a full panic attack but I've been feeling very nervous today

----------


## fetisha

last friday ( nurse checked my blood pressure and its slightly high)

----------


## Relle

> last friday ( nurse checked my blood pressure and its slightly high)



Hey fetisha I hope you're feeling better *hug*

----------


## Total Eclipse

4am

----------


## Relle

Had a really bad one last night  ::(:

----------


## fetisha

May 22 I think

----------


## Relle

Had one a few hours ago at work

----------


## fetisha

Yesterday morning

----------


## fetisha

I'm having one right now  ::(:

----------


## Kimbra

Having some on and off for days,

----------


## Ironman

I have had a few small ones over the Thanksgiving holiday, but I got through it.
I have decided not to let anything trigger such large panic attacks anymore.  Self-talk does help!

----------


## Relle

> I have had a few small ones over the Thanksgiving holiday, but I got through it.
> I have decided not to let anything trigger such large panic attacks anymore.  Self-talk does help!



I'm glad you got through those panic attacks. I'm sorry you had to deal with them, I used to get them a lot too. They're no fun at all.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Last night  ::(:

----------


## Flavor

> Last night



Feeling better?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Feeling better?



A bit thank you. I took my anxiety medicine, and about to make some calming tea as my anxiety is spiking again.

----------


## curfreak

3 weeks ago and it wasn't fun.

----------


## CloudMaker

At ALL TIMES !!!

----------


## fetisha

5 hours ago I think  ::(:

----------


## picilon

a couple hours ago and now i feel calm.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> a couple hours ago and now i feel calm.



Glad you feel calm now  ::):

----------

